

Ask YC: passive income? - hbien

I'd really like to hear how any hackers have developed a stream of passive income.  Things like ads on your blog, open source libraries/apps (donations?), maybe even a side project that users pay for.<p>I'm getting ready to release a self-hosted web application for free (open source!) and was hoping I could pull off some passive income from either ads or donations (I'd be happy if it'd pay my VPS bills).
======
ubudesign
if you have the project hosted on sourceforge you could ask for donations.
also you could charge a fee for installing setup of your open source app. so
sell that as a support package. lots of companies would rather pay for a
license and get support even for open source.

google ad used to pay well but now I don't think it would be worth it.

~~~
pchristensen
nerds/geeks/hackers don't click on ads.

~~~
ubudesign
unless its about nerds/geeks/hackers :)

